# Corners



## Terry D (Jun 19, 2016)

Every year on Father's Day our small city (Burlington, IA) has an art fair at the top of the "Crookedest Street in America", Snake Alley. I could have spent all day taking pictures of the art, but the artist tend to frown on that, so I took some architectural photos of the great old homes instead. I decided to theme the pics, so I focused on 'corners'.


  

Here's a hitching post in front of one of the houses. In the upper right part of the shots you can see its 'corner' too.
 

This is part of a church steeple a couple of blocks away from the art fair. I had to crop it heavily, but I kinda like the grainy effect...


Back to the houses...
   

Now, I mentioned Snake Alley itself, so here are some pics of it. They were very difficult to make work, due to the shadows cast by the bright sun. One of these days I'll get some pics of the Crookedest Street in America from the bottom.

  

The Cone flowers and Day Lillys are blooming in my yard, so I took some pics with my long lens on Saturday.

    

And, of course, Cassie playing peek-a-boo from the cone flowers behind a wire mesh bench.


----------



## LeeC (Jun 19, 2016)

Nice old-homey touch  Been in the region and don't remember being aware of the place.

And of course the flowers  The daylillies grow like weeds here, which I appreciate, but one has to guard the coneflowers they grow. A few of those natural remedies businesses in the southern part of the state that pay for harvested coneflowers, no questions asked. So the picture brought Pogo to my mind :-(

Is the third flower (LR) a marigold variety?


----------



## Terry D (Jun 20, 2016)

That last flower, Lee, is actually a variety of cone flower. I think it's called the 'Golden Skipper'. The next time you are in southeast Iowa, give me a shout and I'll show you Snake Alley in person. Burlington has tons of great old buildings. One of these days I'm going to take my whole photography kit downtown and have some fun.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks for the town tour... fabulous shots...


----------



## Sonata (Jun 30, 2016)

Delightful photos as usual - thank you Terry.

The various colours of the buildings were something I had not seen before, and both the different colours and shapes fascinated me.


----------



## Gumby (Jun 30, 2016)

I enjoyed those, Terry! What a lovely area and that street is fabulous! I've always heard that San Fran held the title for having the crookedest street in America, but I see you've got them beat with your Snake Alley.


----------

